# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διάφορα ASDL modems και DVB-T receiver

## nkarama

Ολα είναι πλήρως λειτουργικά μεσα στα κουτιά τους.

Παραλαβή κατα προτίμηση απο Μαρούσι ή Μοσχάτο.

Ο δέκτης είναι mpeg2 και δεν υποστηρίζει digea...

----------

George37 (25-05-18)

----------


## George37

> Ολα είναι πλήρως λειτουργικά μεσα στα κουτιά τους.
> 
> Παραλαβή κατα προτίμηση απο Μαρούσι ή Μοσχάτο.
> 
> Ο δέκτης είναι mpeg2 και δεν υποστηρίζει digea...



Νίκο ενδιαφέρομαι, για παραλαβή από Μαρούσι. Σου στέλνω μήνυμα.  :Smile:

----------


## George37

Παρέλαβα σήμερα! Νίκο σ' ευχαριστώ, για μία ακόμη φορά!  :Smile:

----------


## nkarama

Εγώ ευχαριστώ που με ξεφορτώνεις!  :Smile:

----------

George37 (31-05-18)

----------

